# longines master collection moonphase : 40 or 42mm ?



## baltrack (Mar 11, 2012)

hi people,

im thinking about purchasing a longines master collection moonphase, most of themcseems to be 40mm wide....

but i found a couple of auctions that says 42mm. has this watch been released in this size or is it a typo mistake ?

thanks


----------



## Kilovolt (May 1, 2012)

The watch is actually available in the two sizes and if you search this forum you will find pictures of both. I have the 40 mm one and I don't know the differences between the two but again it should be something that you can find in this section of the forum.

Bonne chance!


----------



## baltrack (Mar 11, 2012)

thanks buddy


----------



## ochonueve (Nov 19, 2012)

I just tried on the 42mm at my local AD. They don't have the 40, they only have the 42mm. What do you guys think, good size?


----------



## Kilovolt (May 1, 2012)

ochonueve said:


> I just tried on the 42mm at my local AD. They don't have the 40, they only have the 42mm. What do you guys think, good size?


Fits nicely on your wrist.


----------



## lostinspace (Aug 8, 2007)

ochonueve said:


> I just tried on the 42mm at my local AD. They don't have the 40, they only have the 42mm. What do you guys think, good size?


The size looks just right for you.


----------



## Nick.D (Jul 31, 2012)

You wear it well!


----------



## tatt169 (May 21, 2012)

looks well proportioned, i think the 40mm may look a little too small for a moonphase IMO


----------



## Kilovolt (May 1, 2012)

tatt169 said:


> looks well proportioned, i think the 40mm may look a little too small for a moonphase IMO


... not really: here's the 40 mm on my 7.5" wrist


----------



## Osirison (Jan 1, 2013)

Looks great!
I have compared both sizes before, the difference is minor altough it was very clear they use the same sizes of hands which makes the date hand a bit too long for the 40mm compared to the 42mm
Just a detail.


----------



## Jeffza (Jul 15, 2012)

The 40mm wears nice. I didn't quite bond with it so I'll be looking to unload it pretty soon.


----------



## A M (Jul 13, 2012)

The 40mm one seemed too small given all the complications on its dial. Couldn't make myself like it.


----------



## MODWG (Aug 1, 2008)

Ive got the 42 but it's hard to believe that one mm to each side of the center would make that much of a difference.


----------



## Nerko1975 (Feb 10, 2013)

It* is not true.i have one in 40mm and the date hand is perfect fitting.looked at 42 mm and it fitts perfect to.that is not same hands

*


----------



## A M (Jul 13, 2012)

Post some pics of both, lets compare!


----------

